# SDR - SiteMinder Limited



## System (3 November 2021)

SiteMinder Limited (SDR) owns and operates the world's leading open hotel commerce platform empowering hotels and accommodation providers to sell, market, manage and grow their business from one place.

The Company's innovative online platform offers hotels and accommodation providers a comprehensive range of products and solutions to manage and streamline the distribution of their rooms across a wide selection of direct and indirect channels, take bookings from guests and communicate with guests. 

The platform helps hotels get insights on their performance, connect to a wide range of tools to manage their business, and process payments. SiteMinder give its customers the tools to grow reservations through direct customer acquisition as well as established global and regional travel channels, increase revenue-generating opportunities and eliminate costly manual processes. 

SiteMinder is a global business with the larger footprint than each of its direct competitors. The Company serves over 32,000 properties of all sizes in over 150 countries, employing staff in over 20 countries across six global sales hubs and seven offices and remote working locations, and offer a multilingual platform in eight languages.

It is anticipated that SDR will list on the ASX during November 2021.





__





						SiteMinder | The world’s largest open hotel commerce platform
					

Grow hotel revenue with SiteMinder’s hotel commerce solution for independents and multi-property groups: channel manager, booking engine, website design, insights and hotel apps.




					www.siteminder.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 November 2021)

another big IPO


*Listing date*08 November 2021 11:00 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.siteminder.com/
Ph: +61 (0) 2 9221 4444*Principal Activities*The world's leading open hotel commerce platform, that helps hotels to sell, market, manage and grow their business from one place.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 5.06*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SDR*Capital to be Raised*$627,000,000*Expected offer close date*03 Nov 2021*Underwriter*UBS AG and Goldman Sachs Australia Pty Ltd (Joint Underwriters/Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 November 2021)

Another big float, that will keep the punters happy. Company now has a market capitalisation of nearly $1.3 billion.

SDR opened at a premium on Day One, at $6.51, before quickly running as high as $6.90. The shares have now settled back and are trading around $6.77


----------

